# Mechwarrior Online



## bleedingme (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo Community!

Gibt es denn hier MWO-Spieler?
Eventuell mit Interesse an gelegentlichem Austausch von Mechbuilds, Taktiken, Neuigkeiten usw.?

Ich hoffe ich habe keinen entsprechenden schon vorhandenen Thread übersehen...

Gruß
bleedingme


----------



## DarkMo (13. Juni 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...warrior-5-neu-link-zum-offiziellen-forum.html
das müsste das sein.


----------



## Bennz (13. Juni 2013)

wäre das falsche MechWarrior.

MWO suckt gerade einfach nur


----------



## bleedingme (13. Juni 2013)

Bennz schrieb:


> wäre das falsche MechWarrior.
> 
> MWO suckt gerade einfach nur



Nö, grundsätzlich schon richtig. Fragt sich nur, ob es Sinn macht diesen Uralt-Thread wiederzubeleben.
Warum "suckt" es Deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## Bennz (13. Juni 2013)

Mechwarrior 5 hat nichts mit MWO zutun.

In MWO werden die meisten Treffer nicht gezählt trotz sichtbaren hit. sehr nervig


----------



## bleedingme (13. Juni 2013)

Bennz schrieb:


> Mechwarrior 5 hat nichts mit MWO zutun.
> 
> In MWO werden die meisten Treffer nicht gezählt trotz sichtbaren hit. sehr nervig



MW5 ist MW Online.

Das Problem kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen.
Wenn ich sehe, dass ich getroffen habe, gibt es auch eine entsprechende Reaktion im Schadensmodell des Gegners im HUD, die Statistik (Damage, Kills, Assists) paßt auch.


----------



## DarkMo (13. Juni 2013)

bleedingme schrieb:


> MW5 ist MW Online.


 eben, habs extra nochma auf der letzten seite des ST's nachgelesen, weil ich mir selbst unsicher war. aber ich hatte es richtig in erinnerung, dass sie aus mw5 irgendwann einen online f2p titel gemacht hatten.


----------



## Bennz (13. Juni 2013)

> MW5 ist MW Online.


da könn wa jetzt debattieren ob ein "MW5" mit storymode, zerstörbarer Umgebung und explodierenden fusions Reaktoren wirklich noch was mit MWO zu tun hat. 

kurz und knapp "kein SinglePlayer kein MechWarrior 5"



> Das Problem kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen.
> Wenn ich sehe, dass ich getroffen habe, gibt es auch eine entsprechende  Reaktion im Schadensmodell des Gegners im HUD, die Statistik (Damage,  Kills, Assists) paßt auch.



das nervt mich schon ein paar tage lang, hab es auch getestet mit meinem Yen Lo Wang, 5x AC20 auf einen Stalker in einem Abstand von 50-80m bei ~20kmh, laut statistik habe ich fette 3 von 100 Schadenspunkten ausgeteilt.


----------



## bleedingme (13. Juni 2013)

Bennz schrieb:


> da könn wa jetzt debattieren ob ein "MW5" mit storymode, zerstörbarer Umgebung und explodierenden fusions Reaktoren wirklich noch was mit MWO zu tun hat.
> 
> kurz und knapp "kein SinglePlayer kein MechWarrior 5"



Dass es keinen SP gibt ist schade. Aber andererseits: Wer nimmt denn einen ersten Ankündigungstrailer für bare Münze?
Davon ab gibt's ja immerhin einen gut funktionierenden MP (immerhin ja noch Beta), der mir richtig Laune macht, für einen F2P-Titel sehr anständige Grafik und endlich wieder MECHS! Zum Dranrumbasteln!



> das nervt mich schon ein paar tage lang, hab es auch getestet mit meinem Yen Lo Wang, 5x AC20 auf einen Stalker in einem Abstand von 50-80m bei ~20kmh, laut statistik habe ich fette 3 von 100 Schadenspunkten ausgeteilt.



Yen-Lo-Wangs Rache, weil Du nicht Allard heißt.(Hoffe der Insider kommt an.)
...vllt. auch ein Bug bei der AC20... mal mit anderen Wummen getestet?
Kann mich jedenfalls nicht beschweren, hatte auch vorgestern erst wieder ein paar richtig schöne Matches mit bis zu 400 Schaden, 3 Abschüssen und 4 Assists in einem Spiel. Mit nem Rabe. Funzt also.


----------



## DPr (25. Juni 2013)

Gerade gabs News.. 4 klassische Mechs (Heuschreck, Dunkelfalke, Donnerkeil und Kampftitan) mit 30 Tage Premiumaccount. Für "nur" 80$  Dazu noch einen hübschen Titel für das Forum...

Momentan ist es eher Alphastrike-PPC-Warrior Online als das klassische Battletech/Mechwarrior, was ich in Erinnerung habe.


----------



## bleedingme (26. Juni 2013)

DPr schrieb:


> Gerade gabs News.. 4 klassische Mechs (Heuschreck, Dunkelfalke, Donnerkeil und Kampftitan) mit 30 Tage Premiumaccount. Für "nur" 80$  Dazu noch einen hübschen Titel für das Forum...


 
Faktisch sind damit die Mechs für lau, da 30 Tage Premium Account auch so schon 99 USD kostet.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese Mechs das für Juli angekündigte große Update darstellen und dann sowieso verfügbar sind.



> Momentan ist es eher Alphastrike-PPC-Warrior Online als das klassische Battletech/Mechwarrior, was ich in Erinnerung habe.


 
Diese Builds gab es schon im MP von MW4, auch da auf einigen Karten verdammt effektiv. Ich erinnere mich an eine Map, flache Wüste/Steppe, in der Mitte 2 Hügelgruppen. Auf der einen eine kleine Ebene mit Wall davor, perfekt, um zwei Black Knights mit 4 PPCs und Jump Jets hinzustellen. Die konnten mit guten Schützen an Bord quasi alles bügeln, was vom Spawnpunkt des Gegners kam.
Davon ab ist es schon eine Weile her, dass ich Probleme mit einem Alphastrike hatte - die gehen bei vielen Spielern gerne mal daneben, vor allem wenn man mit einem leichten oder mittleren Mech in Bewegung bleibt.
Und solange ich mit einem Commando genug Zeit habe, im Schnitt 180+ Damage plus den ein oder anderen Abschuß zu erzielen, können die alphastriken, soviel sie wollen.


----------



## DPr (26. Juni 2013)

Das nächste Designmonster ist draussen.. Der Heuschreck sah dem Orginal schon nur entfernt ähnlich. Die jetzt bei MWO auftauchen sehen nach einer Designausgabe mit dem Untertitel "Japan Mech" aus (gibt da wohl immer noch mehrere Firmen, die meinen das Recht an Robotech/Macross zu haben und damit ziemlich alles versperren).
Ich hatte vorhin eine Seite offen, wo die "verbannten" Mechs in drei Bildvarianten gezeigt wurden. Eine war das 80er Jahre Design, beim zweiten war alles komplett durchgestylt (wer den Marodeur II CLAN kennt, weiß was gemeint ist), die dritte zeigte halt die jetzt bei MWO auftauchen Mechs.


----------



## rept.jah (2. Juli 2013)

*DPr* hat Recht, mit Alpha-PPC-Warrior. FotM sind zur Zeit auch double AC/20, AC/40 genannt. Gauss ebenfalls nach wie vor.

Der Heat Nerf der PPC hat imo nichts gebracht. Die Waffe an sich ist einfach OP weil sie im Vergleich zu den Autocannons:
1. viel leichter ist
2. viel weiter schießt
3. das Projektil dabei viel schneller fliegt
4. keine Muni benötigt, die zusätzlich nochmal Platz und Gewicht braucht, explodieren oder ausgehen kann. 

Um sie den Ballistics vom Balancing etwas näher zu bringen, müsste man sie gut 3 Tonnen schwerer machen und auf 6 oder mehr, statt 3 Crit-Slots heraufsetzen, um das Boating einzudämmen. Glaube, ich schlage das mal im offiziellen Forum vor.

*Bennz* hat auch Recht, dass seit sie den Netcode gepatched haben, die Hits nicht mehr korrekt erkannt werden. Nervt extremst. Vorher ging's ja. Daher habe ich auch Hoffnung, dass die das wieder geradebiegen können.

@*bleedingme*: Es ist, glaube ich, nicht nur der Alphastrike das Problem, sondern allgemein High DPS-Builds, ich sag nur AC-Chainfire-Scripts. Geschwindigkeit ist imo im momentanen Balancing kaum ein Ausgleich für Bewaffnung und Rüstung. Bei den Lights geht's noch, weil sie zudem klein und schwer zu treffen sind aber Mediums sind dadurch schon benachteiligt.

Naja, egal worum es geht, die Entwickler reden sich sowieso immer damit raus, dass es ja noch Beta ist. Also werd ich's noch ein wenig weiter spielen und schauen ob's zum Release wirklich so viel besser wird.

Kommen wir zum wesentlichen: Wen darf ich denn nun adden?  Mein ingame Nick ist *ChuChuRo*
Hat der PCGHX Clan eigentlich schon ne MW:O Abteilung?


Edit:


bleedingme schrieb:


> Faktisch sind damit die Mechs für lau, da 30 Tage Premium Account auch so schon 99 USD kostet.
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese Mechs das für Juli angekündigte große Update darstellen und dann sowieso verfügbar sind.





> *Q: When will the Standard Variants be purchasable with C-bills or MC?*
> A: For those who do not Buy a Project Phoenix Package - The Standard Variants release schedule is currently set as:
> Oct 15, 2013: Locust
> Nov 20, 2013: Shadowhawk
> ...


 Quelle: Project Phoenix FAQ im offiziellen Forum

Finde nur den Battlemaster interessant, den ein halbes Jahr früher zu haben wäre schon geil. Aber ich gebe meine Mech Credits lieber sinnvoller aus.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (2. Juli 2013)

ahhh hab heute den Thread entdeckt (finde ich toll, dass es hier einen MWO-Thread gibt)

eine Sache, die mich aber heute richtig angekotzt hat war ein Spiel in River-City: ich hab nen Atlas mit Lasern und 2PPCs(der wie für einen Atlas typisch nicht der schnellste Mech ist)
 während ich noch an der oberen Basis bei der Brücke stehe kommt ein Spider und entdeckt mich sofort schießen 4 Catapults nur mit LRMs bewaffnet auf mich -> bin nach 15 Sekunden tot obwohl ich noch in Deckung gegangen bin (und ja ich habe ein AMS und bin auch voll gepanzert) 

ich finde LRMs sollten entweder weniger Schaden machen oder was sinnvoller wäre das Aufteilen der Teams sollte ausgewogener sein


----------



## rept.jah (2. Juli 2013)

Ja, das Matchmaking ist immernoch ein ziemlicher Witz. Und stimmt, LRM's hatte ich vergessen auf meiner FotM Liste. Seit letzten Monat der Schaden von 0,9 auf 1,1 erhöht wurde sind wieder vermehrt LRM-Boote unterwegs.
Im Prinzip finde ich das auch nicht schlecht. Der Scout spottet dann die Ziele und die LRM-Boote (die sonst nix können, weil sie zu viel CoD gespielt haben ;p) feuern ihre LRM's ab. Sollte schon ne gültige Taktik sein. Mittel dagegen gibt es genug, z.B.: ECM, Motor abschalten, den Scout killen, sich den Booten unter 180m nähern, und vor allem in Deckung bleiben. Denn wenn man in Deckung ist, kann einen auch keiner mehr TAG-lasern.
Bei ner zusammengewürfelten Gruppe ist der Sieg eh immer Glückssache. Trotzdem könnte man die LRM's ruhig auf 1.0 Schaden zurückschrauben, damit ihr Einfluss in matched Games nicht mehr so hoch ist. So ist das eben, manchmal hat man ein Team, da kommt Kommunikation und sowas wie Taktik zu Stande. Meistens aber nicht. Tröste dich einfach damit, dass in nem echten premade Match dein Atlas die doofen LRM-Boote vermutlich gepawnt hätte


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (2. Juli 2013)

es nervt halt trotzdem wenn man jeden Tag ein solches Spiel hat bei dem es reicht einfach nur 50-75m ohne Deckung zu sein und sofort getötete wird und zwar nur von LRMs

ich hoffe sie tun da in Zukunft noch etwas

edit: habt ihr seid dem Patch gestern auch das "Problem" das man während dem Kampf zusätzlich zum Fadenkreuz auch die Maus sieht


----------



## DPr (7. Juli 2013)

Der Knackpunkt ist bei den ganzen Booten eher, daß PGI am orginal Mechdesign (und deren technischen Möglichkeiten)nur angelehnt ist, was uns durch Bücher, alte Spiele bekannt ist/lieb ist  In den Büchern/Spielen konnte nicht jeder Mech jede Bewaffnung tragen (hier hat PGI diese Hartpoints für benutzt, um 20 M-Laser Boote zu verhindern, aber eher schwach umgesetzt, siehe PPC Boote). 
Eine PPC nimmt mehr Platz als ein Medium oder auch Large Laser. Und müßte auch noch mehr Zeit zum Aufladen und abfeuern brauchen. Dadurch hatten viele Mechs auch ihre Existenzberechtigung, die keine PPC hatten.

Reine Stock-Mechs will ich jetzt auch nicht, dann würde die teilweise doch interessante Bastelei im Hanger weg. Aber wer große Waffen einsetzten möchte, muß halt hinnehmen, daß nicht in jeden Energieslot eine PPC reinpaßt, eher daß diese Waffe dann 2 Energie-Slots zu den normalen Slots zusätzlich belegt.
Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, daß wer unbedingt so ein Alpha-PPC Monster haben will, mit anderen Abzügen leben muß. Idee wäre: wer mehr wie 2PPC gleichzeitig abfeuert, muß damit leben, daß für einen bestimmten Zeitraum der Antrieb nur wesentlich weniger leisten kann oder weniger Energie an die Waffen liefern kann (die nicht geringe Menge an gezogener Energie müßte beim Abfeuen ab 3PPC gleichzeitig so ziemlich jeden Reaktor leer lutschen, daß er kaum noch 4 Sek. später wieder einen Alpha schicken kann und dabei noch M-Laser und volle Leistung rennen kann).

Daß mit der Mausanzeige im laufenden Spiel hab ich nicht..aber bin auch erst seit gestern in 5 Matches gewesen.

Und ob es lohnt mich in die Bekanntenliste aufzunehmen... ich weiß nicht... ich mecker gern mal los, wenn ich merke, daß es wieder ein Team Rambo Spiel gibt. Dann "bedank" ich mich für diese Spielweise im Chat dann auch mal.. und krieg dann auch schon mal ein:" you're mad, bro.."


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (7. Juli 2013)

naja  sowas wie PPCs müsste natürlich mehr Energie ziehen aber hab erst neulich wieder gesehen, dass trotzdem der Spieler auch noch gut sein muss.

hat jemand seinen Awesome als PPC-Boot benutzt (insgesamt 6 PPCs) kam ich mit meinem nicht gerade schnellem Cataphract ( 3 AC/5) konnte ihn in ca. 20 Sekunden plattmachen, da er einfach nicht zielen konnte (meine Frontpanzerung war schon zerstört)

Da sieht man wieder man muss das Spiel auch spielen können


edit: was für Mechs benutzt ihr eigentlich


----------



## bleedingme (10. Juli 2013)

rept.jah schrieb:


> *DPr* hat Recht, mit Alpha-PPC-Warrior. FotM sind zur Zeit auch double AC/20, AC/40 genannt. Gauss ebenfalls nach wie vor.
> 
> Der Heat Nerf der PPC hat imo nichts gebracht. Die Waffe an sich ist einfach OP weil sie im Vergleich zu den Autocannons:
> 1. viel leichter ist
> ...


 
Ich verstehe durchaus was Ihr mit den angesprochenen Punkten meint und kann diesen natürlich auch nicht uneingeschränkt widersprechen.
Dass z.B. die PPC etwas mehr Slots benötigen sollte, ist eine gute Idee. Sie sollte gerade im Vergleich zu Large Lasern auch noch etwas mehr Hitze verursachen. Oder längere Ladezeiten haben. Generell war das System der verschiedengroßen Hardpoints in MW4 besser, da es trotz freier Kofigurierbarkeit mehr Einschränkungen gab.
Grundsätzlich sehe ich ehrlich gesagt allerdings kein Balancing-Problem. 
Ich erlebe ja auch Alpha-Strike-Matches und werde von AC-gescripteten 65-Tonnern selbst im Atlas innerhalb von Sekunden an die Wand geklatscht. Aber wißt Ihr was... Shit happens!
Es gibt für alles funktionierende Gegenmittel, wobei diese teilweise natürlich nur mit Teamwork funktionieren - das gebe ich zu.
Und was genau paßt Dir denn nun nicht? Alpha-Strike-Monster oder DPS-Junkies? Eines von beiden muß ja wohl erlaubt sein...? Ich finde beides durchaus legitim - besser wäre natürlich eine etwas restriktivere Umsetzung der Slots (siehe oben).
Was Geschwindigkeitsvorteile angeht: Wie Du schon schreibst - Leichte funtionieren als rennendes Störfeuer hervorragend. Aber auch schnelle Mediums funktionieren. Vorausgesetzt ich setze die Geschwindigkeit etwas anders ein als bei den Lights.
In beiden Fällen wird die "Konter-Wirkung" mit entsprechendem Teamplay nocheinmal wesentlich größer.
Das A und O ist aber m.E. eine Spielweise/Taktik sowie dazu passenden Mech zu finden, mit denen man auch wirlich gut zurecht kommt. Ich war z.B. anfangs total auf den Raven-3L fixiert (ECM...geil!) bis ich merkte, dass ich in nem TDK deutlich mehr Schaden verursache, seltener abnippel und auch noch mehr Abschüsse+Assists erziele.



> Naja, egal worum es geht, die Entwickler reden sich sowieso immer damit raus, dass es ja noch Beta ist. Also werd ich's noch ein wenig weiter spielen und schauen ob's zum Release wirklich so viel besser wird.


 

Was das betrifft wohl auch ein schwieriger Job: Es gibt als Vorlage die Tabletop-Regeln sowie diverse PC-Spiele, jeder MWO-Spieler kommt woanders her. Jeder bevorzugt in MWO eine andere Spielweise, hat sich an gewisse Eigenarten gewöhnt, Taktiken einstudiert, nutzt Vorteile aus. Und all diesen Spielern müssen's die Entwickler recht machen. Ich bin z.B. schon auf den Aufschrei gespannt, wenn tatsächlich die PPC generft werden sollten...



> Kommen wir zum wesentlichen: Wen darf ich denn nun adden?  Mein ingame Nick ist *ChuChuRo*
> Hat der PCGHX Clan eigentlich schon ne MW:O Abteilung?


 

bleedingme

An Deinen Nick kann ich mich aus einigen Spielen erinnern.




> Finde nur den Battlemaster interessant, den ein halbes Jahr früher zu haben wäre schon geil. Aber ich gebe meine Mech Credits lieber sinnvoller aus.


[/QUOTE]

Jupp, da lag ich mit meiner Vermutung Juli falsch.
Ich hab das Phönix-Paket mal geordert. Bin gespannt, vllt. taugt der Dunkelfalke was, ich kann außer mit dem Hunchback mit keinem Mittelschweren wirklich anständig.




willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> ahhh hab heute den Thread entdeckt (finde ich toll, dass es hier einen MWO-Thread gibt)
> 
> eine Sache, die mich aber heute richtig angekotzt hat war ein Spiel in River-City: ich hab nen Atlas mit Lasern und 2PPCs(der wie für einen Atlas typisch nicht der schnellste Mech ist)
> während ich noch an der oberen Basis bei der Brücke stehe kommt ein Spider und entdeckt mich sofort schießen 4 Catapults nur mit LRMs bewaffnet auf mich -> bin nach 15 Sekunden tot obwohl ich noch in Deckung gegangen bin (und ja ich habe ein AMS und bin auch voll gepanzert)
> ...


 
Siehste, andere halten LRM's selbst nach dem letzten Patch für völlig nutzlos. Mit Scout und 2-3 Boats sind die aber die Hölle, wenn die Teamkollegen die lästige markierende Klette nicht zügig plattmachen.
Ist mir auch schon passiert. Sieh es positiv - das nächste mal stehst Du mit einem Brawler plötzlich vor einem ungeschützten LRM-Boat...

Am Ende ist das Teamplay at its best, muß man anerkennen.



willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> edit: was für Mechs benutzt ihr eigentlich


 
Ich habe im Moment RVN-3L und 2X, Commando TDK, Hunchback 4SP, Dragon Slayer und 2 Atlanten in der Garage.
Mit den Jungs+Mädels von der 1.KKF nutze ich meist den Victor, alleine lieber die leichteren. An die 100t-Stehzeuge werd ich mich in diesem Leben nicht mehr gewöhnen.


----------



## DPr (28. Juli 2013)

Ich muß jetzt doch nochmal in die Gemeinde fragen:
bei meinem Startbildschirm (der Auswahlbildschirm mit der Liste der Mechs, Mechlab, "social", Newsfeed und soweiter) fängt meine Gainward 560TI Phantom Leistung zu bringen, daß der Lüfter sofort richtig hoch geht.
Aber auf diesem Start/Auswahlbildschirm kann ich nichts entdecken, was so eine Leistung fordert.. die Grafik ist eher unscheinbar und zurückhaltend. Aber die Temperaturanzeige geht nach oben und der Lüfter der Karte geht auf über70% Leistung. Im Spiel selber, komt mir jedenfalls so vor, wird das eher wieder etwas ruhiger, obwohl da die Karte ja richtig gefordert sein müßte.

Einstellung ist 1920*1200 (16:10 Verhältnis hat mein Monitor) 
Proz : AMD Phenom II 1090 
Ich hab auch schon geschaut, ob irgendwo ein besonderer Filter am Werken ist, aber nichts..

Frage ist nur, liegt es an der Programmierung des Spiels, hat meine GraKa einen Hau weg, oder was....


----------



## Robonator (28. Juli 2013)

Die Mechs im Hintergrund...


----------



## DPr (28. Juli 2013)

Öh, kann man das irgendwie abschalten?


----------



## Robonator (28. Juli 2013)

Nö ich glaub nicht. Hab da zumindest nix zu finden können :p


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (9. Oktober 2013)

wird hier eigentlch noch gespielt?
und wenn ja wie findet ihr die neue map


----------



## Flotter Geist (12. Oktober 2013)

willNamennichtnennen schrieb:


> wird hier eigentlch noch gespielt?
> und wenn ja wie findet ihr die neue map


 

Ja ich spiele es aktiv (jeden Tag),die neue Karte "Crimson Strait" finde ich genial,wenn es so weiter geht dann hat MWO eine goldene Zeit vor sich.
Freue mich riesig auf Dienstag , wenn die Phoenixmechs rauskommen


Edit:
Mein Ingamename lautet Ghost1987,wer lust hat ne runde zu zocken kann mich gerne adden


----------



## DarkMo (13. Oktober 2013)

lol, ich find nirgends nen link zu ner seite von denen? Oo


----------



## Amon (11. November 2013)

Was findest du nicht? Meinst du MWO: Landing Pad

Und ja, ich spiele auch MWO, zur zeit aber Arbeitsbedingt leider ziemlich selten. Founder, Overlord, alles drin.


----------



## s|n|s (13. November 2013)

Jo zocke auch fast jeden Tag.


----------



## DarkMo (17. November 2013)

irgendwie find ich das spiel doof. man kann garned gescheit zielen, alles wackelt immerzu, ätzend :/ aber gut, 3 matches erst gespielt >< aber der ersteindruck ist sehr durchwachsen. kein plan so recht, was ich machen muss, wann ich auf einen ballern kann usw. ich hab nichma ne minimap und ne große map find ich auch ned. die waffen feuern mit den "1000" tasten is auch irgendwie umständlich ><

vllt hat ja irgendwer paar tipps parat? weil atm hab ich irgendwie wenig lust auf das game ^^


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (17. November 2013)

das zielen kommt schon mit der zeit
ne minimap hast du unten in der mitte zwischen geschwindigkeits und hitzeanzeige
ne große karte kannst du mit b öffnen
die waffen kannst du mit der rechten!!! strg taste gruppieren
hoffe etwas hilfreiches war dabei

mfg


----------



## DarkMo (17. November 2013)

in sonem beta lets play hab ich die map da auch gesehn - bei mir is da nix xD einfach leer. und wie ich in die "1st person" ansicht komme weis ich auch noch ned. die begriffe in der tastaturbelegung sind für mich eher verwirrend als hilfreich :/


----------



## Robonator (17. November 2013)

> die waffen feuern mit den "1000" tasten is auch irgendwie umständlich ><


Mit den Pfeiltasten und STRG kannst du einstellen zu welcher Gruppe welche Waffen gehören sollen. Gruppe 1 also die 1 ist halt die linek Maustaste während 2 dann die rechte ist und so weiter. 
Es lohnt sich schon das für seinen Mech mal einzustellen. Normalerweise startet man auch in der First Person-Sicht und ich könnte mir auch gar nicht vorstellen in der Third zu zocken. Weiss gar nicht warum sie den quatsch überhaupt erst eingefügt haben.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (17. November 2013)

first person sicht änderst du mit f4 
in den einstellungen findest du auch unten links die funktion wie du starten möchtest (1. od. 3. person) karte existiert in der 3.-person ansicht net
in der first person wackelt alles auch net so stark

hoffe das ist hilfreich (bei der tastenbelegung wurde alles wichtige gesagt(von robonator))

mfg


----------



## DarkMo (17. November 2013)

dan danke erstma euch beiden. hoffe, ich komm die tage mal wieder zu bissl freizeit ums zu testen ^^ man ey, ich will wieder nen dummes schulkiddie sein, mit mehr freizeit als verstand


----------



## DarkMo (18. November 2013)

ich schon wieder 

gibts eigentlich nen geeigneten starter mech, den man sich kaufen kann? im spiel wurde mir so ein heavy mit C irgendwas empfohlen, weis es scho ned mehr. kostete glaube um die 6 mille. oder warens 4? ^^ kA. und wieso gibts die dinger eigentlich in zig ausführungen? worauf muss man denn da achten? und gibts da garkeinen forschungsbaum oder so? kann man direkt aus allen verfügbaren wählen oder wie wo wad? dann spart man einfach bissl für den monstermech und freut sich


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (18. November 2013)

man muss erst mal wissen, was du magst (teste mit trials)
lights: sehr schnell u. wendig, nicht so starke bewaffnung sowie panzerung
mediums: recht schnell, nicht ganz so wendig, etwas stärker gepanzert u. bewaffnet
heavys: langsam, je nach modell nicht wirklich wendig, starke panzerung u. bewaffnung
assaults: sau langsam, überhaupt nicht wendig, sehr stark gepanzert und bewaffnet

worauf du achten musst sind hardpoints sie bestimmen wieviele waffen und von welchem typ du ausrüsten kannst (bisher entspricht ein punkt einer waffe), gibt aber auch ecm und ams (ams hat glaube ich jeder)

energy: laser, ppc, flamer, tag
missile: lrm, srm, streak srm, narc
ballistic: ac, mg, gauss, lb xac

ich spiele z.b. -spider 5k
                        -dragon-5n
                        -jagermech 6s/6dd geplant
                        -catapult k2 geplant


edit 1: jeder!!! mech hat seine vor- und nachteile
forschungsbaum gibts für module braucht man aber nicht um gut zu sein
forschungsbaum gibts aber auch für jeden mech (z.b. 10% schnellere beschleunigung)
wird mit xp(für jeden mech seperat) oder gxp bezahlt

edit 2: es gibt auch noch modifikationen wie andere heatsinks, andere panzerung, ...
verbrauchen entweder mehr slots und/oder kosten viel mehr


----------



## DarkMo (18. November 2013)

oha. also bisher fand ich den heavy da nich so übel. also jetz ned, weil er viel aushält oder so, sondern weil ich als vollnoob von hinten mit raketen draufhalten kann und so ab und an mal dmg mach  und mit den lasern irgendwas zu treffen hab ich noch ned so ganz raus ><


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (18. November 2013)

dann würde ich sagen spiel erst aml wieter trials nicht dass du die mc für nen mech verschleuderst den du nicht magst


----------



## DarkMo (18. November 2013)

is das eigentlich normal, dass man pro runde so ca 500k credits einnimmt? kann ich mir garnich vorstellen. is doch bestimmt nur so ein starter-anfix-feature oder? ^^


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (18. November 2013)

die ersten 25 games dann 50-150k je nach leitung ganz selten auch mal mehr


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (18. November 2013)

hab natürlich leistung gemeint wobei das auch von der leitung abhängt


----------



## s|n|s (1. Dezember 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> is das eigentlich normal, dass man pro runde so ca 500k credits einnimmt? kann ich mir garnich vorstellen. is doch bestimmt nur so ein starter-anfix-feature oder? ^^


 
Die ersten 25, glaub ich, Spiele bekommt man einen Bonus, um den Einstieg leichter zu machen. Danach krieg man den Bonus nur für Echtes Geld in Form von Premium Zeit und Hero Mechs.


----------



## OstryCzlowiek (2. Dezember 2013)

Achwas des muss ich doch mal ausprobieren. Mir hat das erste mechwarrior verdammt viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (5. Dezember 2013)

@DarkMo und hast du jetzt schonmal gespielt?

btw.: Locust 3M ist ein richtig toller Mech (mit 5 med-lasern) mach zum teil mehr schaden als mit dem atlas+catapult zusammen


----------



## DarkMo (10. Dezember 2013)

jops, hab vllt 0-15 runden aufm buckel - komm aber zeitlich atm einfach zu nix ^^ bisher fand ichs noch ganz schön verwirrend. ich hab keinen plan, ob ich überhaupt schaden mach usw. stört mich scho son bissl bei warthunder, das hat ja auch keine health points bla. oder gibts hier sowas? kein plan von nix >< andrer punkt: gibts sowas wie schwachstellen? bringts was, irgendwo gezielt hinzuballern? fragen über fragen. bisher tüdel ich nur sinnlos in der kante rum und frag mich, was ich da verbrech


----------



## Robonator (10. Dezember 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> jops, hab vllt 0-15 runden aufm buckel - komm aber zeitlich atm einfach zu nix ^^ bisher fand ichs noch ganz schön verwirrend. ich hab keinen plan, ob ich überhaupt schaden mach usw. stört mich scho son bissl bei warthunder, das hat ja auch keine health points bla. oder gibts hier sowas? kein plan von nix >< andrer punkt: gibts sowas wie schwachstellen? bringts was, irgendwo gezielt hinzuballern? fragen über fragen. bisher tüdel ich nur sinnlos in der kante rum und frag mich, was ich da verbrech


 
Na klar, auf die Arme und Beine etc z.B. oder allgemein hinten. Dort wo das Munitionslager vermutet wird und natürlich auf die Stellen wo vielleicht vorher n Arm oder Bein montiert war ^^
Mit Lasern kannst du den feindlichen Mech zum überhitzen bringen und soweit ich gehört habe sind glühende Stellen auf der Panzerung viel anfälliger für Projectilwaffen als normale, bin mir da aber nicht sicher ob das stimmt. 
Du siehst normalerweise auch oben links den Zustand vom Mech den du im Visier hast. Wenn du siehst das er z.B. einen Tiefroten Arm hat, dann macht das natürlich sinn dort auch raufzuballern.


----------

